# Chinese Algae Eater w/ Angelfish Tankmates



## Rouge. (Feb 11, 2011)

A few days ago I got a juvenile(1 1/2 inches) Golden Chinese Algae Eater.
I have been reading that they will suck on slime coats of fish like Angelfish.

Well, I have 3 juvenile Angelfish in the tank with him. 
I am worried he will kill one of them when he is older.
I have also read having 3+ Angels with him, he should leave them alone. 

Any advice would be helpful.
The Pet stores here do not have Oto's, or Bristlenose Pleco's.
(or any other smaller/less aggressive sucker fish).


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I had to angels an my chinese was a ..... Not nice boy ..... To them had to get rid of him


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I gave up on Chinese Algae Eaters a long time ago. They would torpedo the Angel fish so hard I was sure they were going to hurt them. I now rely on my Plecostomus to take care of the algae.

DLH


----------

